# Ouinneurs...



## tirhum (2 Août 2013)

Bon alors !...
C ki les nouveaux ouinneurs ?!...
Nan passque là, ça fait des semaines voire des mois que je n'étais pas passé; alors je patauge...
À part les vieux tromblons qui ressassent leur lubies à coup de faits divers et d'infos désinformantes, je vois des pseudos que je ne connais pas... je peux avoir une synthèse ?!... 

Donc, les ouinneurs... ceusses qu'on aimerait coller dans un cul de basse-fosse ?!...


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Août 2013)

J en vois deja un la non ??


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2013)

Lemmy, c'est toi ?!...


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Août 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Lemmy, c'est toi ?!...




:rateau::rateau:


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2013)

Et la recherche bUrdel !


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Et la recherche bUrdel !


Toi, toi...
Tu as mauvais esprit.


----------



## aCLR (3 Août 2013)

Bah y'a bien la kano761 mais là y doit être parti en vacances dans la caravane à sa mère du côté de Ouistream&#8230;
Un bon p'tit étudiant en master de droit carré dans ses bottes ! Après nous avoir fait culpabiliser sur notre comportement consumériste _pommé_ y nous a fait un cours sur le partage des richesses à grand coup de réactionnaire patenté ! Du grand art !

Il t'aurait plu ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2013)

Je viens de farfouiller un peu...


kano761 a dit:


> Un sujet avec du fond, qui sors des sentiers  battus, ou la pensée unique est mise à mal ? Bien mauvais conseil que tu  lui donne la, ce genre de sujet n'est pas vraiment en odeur de sainteté  sur ce forum
> 
> Puisque je ne suis pas encore bannit (ce qui est assez étonnant) je  continue à m'exprimer: cette histoire de timbre illustre parfaitement  l'impasse dans laquelle on est plongé. Outre le caractère affreusement  vulgaire du dessin (mais bon ça pour le coup, ça n'a rien à voir avec  les FEMEN), on a choisit pour représenter la France un groupe de  militantes se revendiquant elles mêmes comme extrémistes, qui ne  respectent rien (rien qu'à voir l'introduction dans la cathédrale de  notre Dame...) et écrasent tout sur leur passage au nom d'une idéologie  dont on a d'ailleurs jamais vraiment su la teneur. Marianne elle-même  était une pauvre fille manipulée, aujourd'hui remplacée par des  fanatiques qui vont promouvoir le libéralisme partout ou elles passent.
> D'ailleurs leur "camp d'entrainement" est interdit aux hommes. Sur que ça, ce n'est pas clivant !
> ...


"Intéressant", effectivement !...  :love:


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah y'a bien la kano761


Ouah la balance !


Cela dit c'est le premier nom qui m'était venu à l'esprit 








Fait beau à Rouen, les gars ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2013)

Nuageux.


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2013)

Cé ki tirhum ?


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Août 2013)

Une espéce en voie de disparition


----------



## aCLR (3 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ouah la balance !


Ouais ! J'suis comme ça moi !


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2013)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Une espéce en voie de disparition



Jeme bokou ta signature. Té un membre plutôt bien fourni.  LOL


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Août 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Jeme bokou ta signature. Té un membre plutôt bien fourni.  LOL



Oui merci


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Cé ki tirhum ?


Tu te tritures toujours l'objectif, M'sieur Yveausse ?!...  



NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Une espéce en voie de disparition


Poil au croupion.



NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Oui merci


Nan rien...


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Août 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan rien...



Rien de rien , non je ne regrette rien .....


----------



## jugnin (3 Août 2013)

Jpassais par là, parait quil y a un nouveau modo à corrompre Et jtombe sur un dessineux !


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2013)

C'est ici qu'on s'la colle?


----------



## tirhum (4 Août 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Jpassais par là, parait quil y a un nouveau modo à corrompre Et jtombe sur un dessineux !


La vie est une tartine de merde.



WebOliver a dit:


> C'est ici qu'on s'la colle?


Avec doigté.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2013)

Avec qui?


----------



## tirhum (4 Août 2013)

Kate !...


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2013)

_*Tiens ce matin je vais faire mon P...formac*_


il y a une masse de fils sur ce sujet multitraité et multi solutionné dans les fils dédiés de divers forums
Faudrait voir à utiliser la Recherche

lorsqu'il y a une annonce annotée "à lire avant de poster" en tête d'un forum, poster dans les sujets existants - ca evite les redites et dispersions- et aussi dans les bonnes sections

le sujet sera déplacé par un modo


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Août 2013)

Nan. Pour faire son Pformac faut faire comme ça :



r e m y a dit:


> il y a une masse de fils
> sur ce sujet
> multitraité et multi solutionné dans les fils dédiés de divers forums
> Faudrait voir
> ...


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2013)

Nan, comme ça :





			
				r e m y et Bobby a dit:
			
		

> l y a une masse de fils
> sur ce sujet
> multitraité et multi solutionné dans les* fils dédiés de divers forums*
> Faudrait voir
> ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2013)

Oui, bon, z'aviez compris le principe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Août 2013)

les artistes sont de sortie à ce que je lis....

ca gribouille tranquillou ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2013)

Ouais et les comiques sont honnis !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Août 2013)

C'est qui les ouinneurs? 


Moi, comme toujours.


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> ...
> À part les vieux tromblons qui ressassent leur lubies à coup de faits divers et d'infos désinformantes, ...


 

tu sais ce qu'il te dit le vieux tromblon


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2013)

/note : c'est pas Tirhum, c'est un bot.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Août 2013)

:mouais:

pratique ces smileys tout de même...


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2013)




----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2013)

:!: :!: :!:


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Août 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> :!: :!: :!:


Les boules rouges ça manque


----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Kate !...



Qui ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2013)

T'es trop vieux pour le verlan !


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> /note : c'est pas Tirhum, c'est un bot.





gKatarn a dit:


> Qui ?


tirhum fout une paire de baffes au vieux machin...


----------



## ergu (2 Septembre 2013)

J'étais en vacances.
Y avait une piscine.


----------



## Arlequin (2 Septembre 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Donc, les ouinneurs... ceusses qu'on aimerait coller dans un cul de basse-fosse ?!...



bah, y'a bien le come back de michel nascar et collofion qui se font une partie de ping-pong dans un JALC (jeu à la con)

mais à part ça, rien de bien croustillant :rose:


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2013)

Je crois qu'ils en ont après l'arbitre !  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour  

(bah finalement il marche encore ce vieux compte ! )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2013)

Un gars qui dit avoir travaillé dans un SAV


----------



## ergu (12 Septembre 2013)

Ouais, bah pas au SAV du Bled ou du Bescherelle, visiblement...


----------



## legritch (15 Septembre 2013)

Réseau social


----------



## Penetrator (16 Septembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> La plupart des ouinneurs ont reçu une éducation des plus déplorables : ils ne savent pas mâcher la bouche fermée!


ergu est un bot


----------

